# Welches KNX/enOcean Gateway



## Lenz (8 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich gern etwas mit enOcean beschäftigen und dazu den vorhandenen KNX-Bus (an Wago-SPS) verwenden.
Jetzt sehen fast alle KNX/enOcean Gateways nahezu identisch aus:
- Weinziel
- ABB
- Jung
- MDT
-..
Es sind alles die kleinen Aufputzgehäuse mit int. Antenne auf der Platine.
Das Antennenthema wurde nun schon genug besprochen, daher werde ich eines dieser Geräte mal testen.

Mit welchen Geräte gibt es bei euch schon Erfahrungen bezüglich der *Qualität/Funktionalität*?
Die Programmierung wird wohl über die ETS bei allen ähnlich sein (angenommen).

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten !

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## GLT (8 September 2017)

Kommt nicht von ungefähr, da der selbe OEM dahintersteckt 

Du könntest auch die EnOcean-Klemme verwenden - fehlt in deiner Auflistung.

Weinzierl bringt neue ENOs


----------

